# no gi bjj match



## Marvin (Jun 5, 2006)

CSA CPH / SBGi Denmark fought in a really good tournament with tons of great competitors from Denmark, Sweden, Norway and Brazil.

Thomas La Cour was the man of the day as he beat a black belt fighter from Brazil on his way to the final, where he lost only 0-2 to another brazilian black belt in a close and very tactical fight. Five brazilians are visiting Sweden and probably expected they would sweep the tournament.... they were wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of them lost the final to an AMAZING swedish fighter on flying triangle after 15 seconds!


http://www.csacph.dk/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_4-GwCkZ38


----------



## Marvin (Jun 6, 2006)

Watch at around 2 minutes when they restart, the Brazillian tries to deny Thomas his side control and sneek in his knee.


----------

